# Vape Summit : Best Eliquid awards



## Paulie (16/10/15)

I Thought i would add this and maby some vendors will bring us them if they dont already

*Florals & Spices*
OPUS 4
_Vape Kitchen_
Warm and boldly toasted almonds pair naturally with toasted coconut, Spanish Saffron infused VG, and generous notes of cream to provide a comforting, rich, and creamy honey-like flavor.

*Teas*
THE ROCK
_Frisco Vapor_
A sweet and succulent Earl Grey sweet peach tea.

*Coffees*
CATCH YA LATTE
_VaporFi Grand Reserve_
Freshly brewed espresso combines with crushed hazelnuts, brown-butter caramel, and a drizzle of syrup to create this authentic latte vape.

*Drinks & Cocktails*
OLD FASHIONED R&R
_Motley Brew_
The finest premium whiskey, a dash of spicy bitters, aromatic notes of citrus, and a touch of raw sugarcane highlight this remixed rendition of the classic Old Fashioned. It’s old school soul, remastered for absolute pleasure.

*Mints & Menthols*
GRAVELANCHE
_KVASS_
An extraordinary blend of juicy guava, perfectly ripe peach, and a hint of cooling menthol.

*Tobaccos & Cigarettes*
LUCKY 13
_Cafe Racer Craft E-Liquid_
A take on the classic RY4 style featuring creamy vanilla, toasted almond, and caramel topped off with just the right amount of smooth tobacco finish.

*Nuts*
MAXIMUS
_S.P.Q.R._
This quintessential lightly roasted almond is a staple in the vaping world.

*Chocolates*
JIGAWATT
_Powerline Premium E-Liquid_
A perfectly baked waffle cone dipped in smooth, rich white chocolate.

*Creams, Custards & Vanillas*
DUCHESS RESERVE
_Kings Crest_
The same milky tres leches vape that won Best In Show at The Vape Summit II, now dipped in butterscotch candies and melted marshmallow.

*Baked Goods*
POUND CAKE
_Glas E-Liquid_
Notes of fresh citrus and vanilla on the inhale are followed by hints of warm pound cake and lemon zest on the exhale.

*Breakfast Cereals*
THE VOYAGE
_Coastal Clouds_
Prepare to embark on a fantastic voyage with this warm crunch berry rice crispy treat covered in gooey marshmallow.

*Candy*
GR8APE
_Taffy Man_
Just like the candy itself, GR8APE will make you think you’re sinking your choppers into a massive slab of grape taffy.

*Tropical & Exotic Fruits*
COCODEW
_Popbars E Liquid_
Cocodew combines the sweetness of honeydew melon with toasted coconut and almonds to create a truly amazing flavor that is as sweet as it is delicious.

*Tree Fruits*
PEARAMEL
_Tear Drip_
Experience innovation with this sugar-torched pear topped with caramel drizzle for a vape that is ablaze with sweetness.
Purchase Pearamel in the CRAFT Shop.

*Berries*
CAMAROSA
_Vapewell Supply Co._
Ripe strawberry is mixed with a subtle hint of coconut for an unexpected creamy flavor.

*Citrus*
FRESH SQUEEZE
_Element E-Liquids_
A sweet and tangy citrus blend of refreshing clementines, ripe oranges, and juicy tangerines.

*Best In Show Overall*
METATRON
_Sacred Enlightened E-Liquids_
After just one vape of Metatron’s divine blend of fresh berries, sweet oats, and milk, you’ll feel like you have been touched by THE angel that is Sacred Enlightened E-Liquid.
Purchase Metatron in the CRAFT Shop.

CRAFT VAPERY would like to thank everyone who submitted flavors for consideration and the panel of judges for their hard work and dedication.

Congratulations winners, CRAFT VAPERY is excited to share you with the world!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

